# A collection of BLD algorithms lists



## Roman (Jun 10, 2017)

bestsiteever.ru/tables


*Author**Elements**Buffers**URL**Mirrors*Graham Sigginse, w, x, t, cDF,UF, DFr,UFr, Ubl, Ul, UBL,UFrclickvk, ru, ydElliot Kobelanskye, c, Parity, 2-flip eUF, UB, UR, UL, DF, DB, FR, FL, DR, DL, UFR, UBR, UFL, UBL, RDF, RDB, 3BLD, allclickMax Hilliarde, c, 2-twists c, 2-flip eUF, UB, UR, UL, DF, DB, FR, FL, DR, DL, UFR, UBR, UFL, UBL, RDF, RDB, all, allclickvk, ydTom Nelsonw, x, tUFr, Ubr, Ufclickvk, ru, ydDaniel Line, w, x, t, cUF, UFr, Ufr, Uf, UFRclickvk, ru, ydIshaan Agrawale, cUF, DF, UBLclickvk, ru, ydSukant Koulc, e, x, w, tUBL, FU, DF, Ubl, DFr, FUr, UbclickydJack Caic, eURF, UFclickruRoman Strakhove, w, x, t, cUF, UFl, Ubr, Uf, UBRclickvk, ru, ydStanley Chapel4BLD paritywclickydRoman Strakhovwall of: UFl, DFr, UBr, URfclickvk, ru, ydRoman Strakhovxall of: Urb, Ubl, Ulf, Ufrclickvk, ru, ydMark Riverse, wDF, DFrclickydLinus Fresze, w, x, t, cDF, DFr, Ubl, Df, UBLclickvk, ru, ydOliver Froste, w, x, tDF, DFr, Ubl, Ubclickvk, ru, ydDeni Mintsaeve, cUF, UFR,UBL-vk, ru, ydDiego Meneghettie, x, cDF, Ubr, UBLclickvk, ru, ydDaniel Whitee, cUF, UBLclickvk, ru, ydOleg Gritsenkoe, wUF, UFlclickvk, ru, ydSebastiano Trontoe, cUR, UBLclickvk, ru, ydOliver Fritzc, e, x, w, tUFR, UF, Ubr, UFr, UrclickydGrzegorz Pacewicze, cDF, UBLclickvk, ru, ydOleg GritsenkoxUbrclickvk, ru, ydJames Molloye, w, x, t, cDF, DFr, Ubl, Ub, UBLclickvk, ru, ydGrzegorz JałochacUBRclickvk, ru, ydGrzegorz JałochaeUFclickvk, ru, ydMarcell Endreye, w, x, t, cDF, DFr, Ufl, Uf, DRFclickvk, ru, ydArrik Aragorn LemaneUFclickvk, ru, yd带人过球eDFclickAron Puddy-MatheweDFclickvk, ru, ydNoah ArthurscUBLclickvk, ru, ydJayden McNeillcUBLclickvk, ru, ydRob HolteDFclickvk, ru, ydOliver FrostwDFrclickvk, ru, ydDaniel Beyer and Chris HardwickeURclickvk, ru, ydDaniel Beyer and Chris HardwickcUBRclickvk, ru, ydLucas RolandoeUBclickvk, ru, ydLucas RolandocUBLclickvk, ru, ydXin ShicUFR-vk, ru, ydXin ShieUF-vk, ru, ydXin ShiwUBl-vk, ru, ydXin ShixUbl-vk, ru, ydJackstercUBLclickvk, ru, ydHari AnirudhcUBL-vk, ru, ydKevin Matthewsc, e, xUBR,UFR, UF, UFrclickvk, ru, ydJack Caic, eURF, UF, UBclickvk, ru, ydJayceecUBL-vk, ru, ydOleg Gritsenko5cycles eUFclickvk, ru, ydTimo Norrkniiviläe, x, c, wFU, Ubr, UBL, FUrclickvk, ru, ydBernhard Brodowsky2-twists callclickHeejun Kime, cUF, UFRclickvk, ydAbhijeet Ghodgaonkar5cycles eUFclickAdrian Dębskiw, xUFr, Ublclickru, ydCarterKe, cDF, UBLclickvk, ru, yd


----------



## h2f (Jun 10, 2017)

Awsome idea. I've found in my bookmarks Grzegorz Jałocha's edges. He posted in on FB short before he quitted. 

Grzegorz Jałocha edges: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17OF4aupkuwaAVQcRtwsREgqY2VPv-hjOxPuL4S6Y6D8/pubhtml#


----------



## TDM (Jun 10, 2017)

Is this list on there? (I can't see it but I often miss things...)

There's also a DF list here, though I don't know who posted it.


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Jul 22, 2017)

Roman said:


> I always thought it'd be a good idea to store them all in one place. Below is the list of BLD algorithms tables created by different people. I organized them in a way that makes it easy to get an idea of what each table's content is, and I also added mirrors so that they can be recovered if the original file is deleted.
> On the website version you can look for a specific element or a specific buffer, and there are also preview pictures:
> bestsiteever.ru/tables
> 
> ...


(4Lw U M' U2 M U 4Lw') Roman I found it from your commutators list, I do not understand how to execute that alg?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 27, 2017)

h2f said:


> I've found in my bookmarks Grzegorz Jałocha's edges. He posted in on FB short before he quitted.


He quit? Shortly before he became world champion...?


----------



## h2f (Jul 28, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> He quit? Shortly before he became world champion...?



Yeah, shortly before his long break.


----------



## CarterK (Oct 24, 2017)

Here's my speedsolving post about mine: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/carters-3style-comm-list.66731/

I'm currently done with edges and corners, but I'm going to try and get every piece type on there.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 3, 2019)

I have compiled a collection of algorithms.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1B7JmzC9O-F2OF8EBwBNDuTzet7zVZ8D5TI7L7XGR_nI/edit?usp=sharing

Can you add up to the BLD tables list.

There are 6500 edge 5 cycles currently in the sheet. I will be genning out the remaining 118000 edge algs soon.
And the buffer for this algset is DF sticker, sadly .

There is also a resource https://briefcubing.com/?enable-5-style where you can drill all these algs.


----------



## Roman (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello all,
FYI @CyanSandwich @sigalig @Ollie @Mollerz @T1_M0 @porkynator and also Jack Cai and Daniel Lin (can't find them on this forum), there are some typos in your algs tables that you might want to fix 
Thanks!


```
_________________________________________________________________________

Analyzing  Tomms comms, piece type: "wings", buffer sticker: "FUr"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v5rXOH7MUxtuTEzxX6MJYe1XJMhJpZttwGpeg3nuIZo/edit#gid=1096305416

U' R' U [l2, U' R U]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
U [r', L U L' U]    does not perform a comm of this type
z' [U' l' U, R]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
U [r, D' r, U']    does not perform a comm of this type
[U r' D r]    typo
[U', r' d2, r]    does not perform a comm of this type
x' [U' r U, l']    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
3Lw' D [U l U', r]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
U2 [U2 lwl U2 lw U2, r']    typo
[D2, U r U' r,]    does not perform a comm of this type
[U' L' U, r2]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
Rw' U [U' L' U, r]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
F' [L'. U r2 U']    typo
r [r D2 r'. U]    typo
[r2, U' L2 U]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
x' [U' r U, l]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
z y' [U' R' U, l']    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
3Lw U [U R U', r2]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
r' U' [r2, U' l2 U]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
x' R' [U' R2 U, R2]    does not perform a comm of this type
x' R' [U' R2 U, R]    does not perform a comm of this type
x' R' [U' R2 U, R']    does not perform a comm of this type
_________________________________________________________________________

Analyzing  Tomms comms, piece type: "t-centers", buffer sticker: "Uf"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v5rXOH7MUxtuTEzxX6MJYe1XJMhJpZttwGpeg3nuIZo/edit#gid=1096305416

3Lw' [r2, U M' U']    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
U 3Rw' [U' M' U, r']    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
U' [M u M' U']    typo
x y [U l U', M]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
3Rw [l2, U' M' U    typo
[l E2 l'. U2]    typo
3Rw' [r', U' M' U]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
F [M', U' l U]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[r U' r, E]    does not perform a comm of this type
Rw [r E' r' U']    typo
U' 3Rw [M' U' r' U]    typo
[M', U' l U]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
Uw' x [U r' U' M']    typo
U' M' [u, M' U M]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
Uw' [M' U' M. u']    typo
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing  Tomms comms, piece type: "x-centers", buffer sticker: "Urb"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v5rXOH7MUxtuTEzxX6MJYe1XJMhJpZttwGpeg3nuIZo/edit#gid=1096305416

[l u2 l', U2]    does not affect the expected buffer <Urb>
U Rw' [L2 U' r U]    typo
U [l u' l, U2]    does not perform a comm of this type
[u'. l' U' l]    typo
[r, U l2 U']    does not affect the expected buffer <Urb>
D' [r, U l2 U']    does not affect the expected buffer <Urb>
D2 [r, U l2 U']    does not affect the expected buffer <Urb>
D [r, U l2 U']    does not affect the expected buffer <Urb>
4Uw' [U' r2 U, l]    does not affect the expected buffer <Urb>
y [r2, U' l U]    does not affect the expected buffer <Urb>
Lw2 [U2, r' U r]    does not perform a comm of this type
3Lw [r U r', u]    does not affect the expected buffer <Urb>
Rw Uw Rw' [r', U l' U']    does not affect the expected buffer <Urb>
3Lw [r U2 r', u]    does not affect the expected buffer <Urb>
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing Daniels UF/UFR comms, piece type: "corners", expected buffer: "UFR"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yHyLJDvVbuEsoHONefUq7jAAFta9qM9wydwfSrJOZWQ/edit#gid=733006078

[x' D: [F2, D' R D R']]    does not affect the expected buffer <UFR>
[D': [L2, D R2 D']]    does not affect the expected buffer <UFR>
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing  Daniels UF/UFR comms, piece type: "wings", buffer sticker: "FUr"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yHyLJDvVbuEsoHONefUq7jAAFta9qM9wydwfSrJOZWQ/edit#gid=801314185

[z': [U2', L d' L']]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[M': [U', L u L']]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[3Lw'r: [U' L U, r']]    typo
[M: [U' r U, L']]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[3Lw U: [r2, U R' U']]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[U': [R d R,' U2]]    typo
[U': [U' r' U, R]]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[3Lw' U: [R' F' R, f']]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[U' x': [R U R', d']]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[U': [R', U' r' U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[3Lw' U: [R u R', U2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[r U: [R d R', U2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[3Lw' U: [R' F' R, f']]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[3Lw' U: [R' d R, U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[f2' 3Lw': [[U, R' d R]]    typo
[3Lw': [U, R' d R]]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[Rw: [r D' R', U']]    does not perform a comm of this type
[3Lw: [U' r U, L]]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[3Lw' U: [R d R, U2]]    does not perform a comm of this type
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing  Daniels UF/UFR comms, piece type: "x-centers", buffer sticker: "Ufr"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yHyLJDvVbuEsoHONefUq7jAAFta9qM9wydwfSrJOZWQ/edit#gid=801314185

[z' x: [U', r u' r']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ufr>
[U D r: [d, R U' R']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ufr>
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing  Daniels UF/UFR comms, piece type: "t-centers", buffer sticker: "Uf"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yHyLJDvVbuEsoHONefUq7jAAFta9qM9wydwfSrJOZWQ/edit#gid=801314185

[z: [L E' L', U']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[M' u' M, U]]    typo
[M' u' M, U']]    typo
[x' z': [U l' U', M2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[z': [r' E' r, U']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[Uw': [r2, u' M' u]]    does not perform a comm of this type
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing Graham's Full 3Style Comm Series, piece type: "corners", expected buffer: "UFR"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnKGJMHN3SAOcZxem3XJ5tBm7Dk1dTRcZ7KcXYbGP4/edit#gid=1637124741

[R U' D' R : [R U' R', D]]    does not affect the expected buffer <UFR>
U r2 D' R D r2 U' R'    does not perform a comm of this type
R U r2 D' R' D r2 U'    does not perform a comm of this type
U r2 U' R' U r2 D' R D U'    does not perform a comm of this type
U D' R' D r2 U' R U r2 U'    does not perform a comm of this type
U' R' U r2 D' R D r2    does not perform a comm of this type
R' F' r U R U' r' F    does not perform a comm of this type
r2 D' R' D r2 U' R U    does not perform a comm of this type
[U D : [R' U' R, D2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <UFR>
F' r U R' U' r' F R    does not perform a comm of this type
_________________________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing  Graham's Full 3Style Comm Series, piece type: "wings", buffer sticker: "FUr"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnKGJMHN3SAOcZxem3XJ5tBm7Dk1dTRcZ7KcXYbGP4/edit#gid=1637124741

[Rw : [R2, U r U']]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[r : [U' R' U, r]]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[Rw : [U R' U, r]]    does not perform a comm of this type
[r : [r, U' R' U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[Rw : [r, U R' U]]    does not perform a comm of this type
[Rw : [U r U', R2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing  Graham's Full 3Style Comm Series, piece type: "midges", buffer sticker: "UF"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnKGJMHN3SAOcZxem3XJ5tBm7Dk1dTRcZ7KcXYbGP4/edit#gid=1637124741

[z : [L', U M2 U']]    does not affect the expected buffer <UF>
[z : [U M2 U', L']]    does not affect the expected buffer <UF>
[L, D M2 D']    does not affect the expected buffer <UF>
[[M' : [U' L2 U, M2]]    typo
[D M2 D', L]    does not affect the expected buffer <UF>
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing  Graham's Full 3Style Comm Series, piece type: "x-centers", buffer sticker: "Ubl"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnKGJMHN3SAOcZxem3XJ5tBm7Dk1dTRcZ7KcXYbGP4/edit#gid=1637124741

[R y' : [U' l' U, r2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[y' : [U' l' U, r2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[Rw' : [r' U' r, u]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[4Uw' : [U' r U, l2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[R' y : [l', U' r' U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[z Lw : [U', l u' l']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[R y' : [r2, U' l' U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[y' : [r2, U' l' U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[R' y : [U' r' U, l']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[z U' : [Uw r Uw', r]]    does not perform a comm of this type
[Rw' : [u, r' U' r]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[4Uw' : [l2, U' r U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[4Rw' : [U r U', l]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[z Lw : [l u' l', U']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing  Graham's Full 3Style Comm Series, piece type: "t-centers", expected buffer: "Ul"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnKGJMHN3SAOcZxem3XJ5tBm7Dk1dTRcZ7KcXYbGP4/edit#gid=1637124741

[U 3Lw : [U' M U, r]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ul>
[U 3Lw : [r, U' M U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ul>
[3Rw : [U, M' u M]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ul>
[F : [U' l U, M']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ul>
[R2 u : [M' U M', u2]]    does not perform a comm of this type
[R u : [M U M', u2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ul>
[3Rw : [M' u M, U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ul>
[R2 u' : [M' U M', u2]]    does not perform a comm of this type
[R u' : [M U M', u2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ul>
[F : [M', U' l U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ul>
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing  Graham's Full 3Style Comm Series, piece type: "wings", expected buffer: "DFr"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-AnKGJMHN3SAOcZxem3XJ5tBm7Dk1dTRcZ7KcXYbGP4/edit#gid=1637124741

[R : [U r U', r]]    does not perform a comm of this type
[z' U' r : [U R U', r2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <DFr>
[z U' : [r, U' R U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <DFr>
[R : [r, U r U']]    does not perform a comm of this type
[z' U' r' : [U R U', r2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <DFr>
[u2, R D R']]    typo
[z U' : [U' R U, r]]    does not affect the expected buffer <DFr>
[R D R', u2]]    typo
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing Oliver Frost's Full Commutator List 20-12-2015, piece type: "wings", expected buffer: "DFr"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/15e0ts12QHKHb9Or6BvO6hlXfns2hJgZoXCGpsIR0YGc/edit#gid=1099805155

3Lw2 U2 r U2 3Lw U2 3Lw' U2 r' U2 3Lw Uw 3Lw    does not perform a comm of this type
[Lw2: [D2: r U r']]    typo
[2uw': [R', U' r2 U]]    typo
z2 3Lw' U2 r U2 3Lw U2 3Lw' U2 r' U2 3Lw U2 z2    typo
[y x' Rw' U: [r, U L U']]    does not affect the expected buffer <DFr>
[L2, U r2 U']]    typo
[x: [U L U', M']]    does not affect the expected buffer <DFr>
[2Bw2: [r U r', D]]    typo
[z: [U' L'  U, r']]    does not affect the expected buffer <DFr>
[Uw' x': [U' r' U, r2]]    does not perform a comm of this type
[x': [U r2 U', L2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <DFr>
[2lw2 U: [R2, U r U']]    typo
[2lw2 U: [R, U r U']]    typo
[2lw2: [r U2 r', D']]    typo
[2lw: [D2, r U2 r']]    typo
[R2, U r U']]    typo
[x: [U' R' U, M']]    does not affect the expected buffer <DFr>
[R' z:[U' L' U, l]]    typo
[R: [r U2 r, D']]    does not perform a comm of this type
[B2: [U R' U, r2]]    does not perform a comm of this type
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing Oliver Frost's Full Commutator List 20-12-2015, piece type: "t-centers", expected buffer: "Ub"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/15e0ts12QHKHb9Or6BvO6hlXfns2hJgZoXCGpsIR0YGc/edit#gid=1099805155

[y: [d' M d M', U2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[x': [M U2 M', d2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[Uw: [M' U M, u2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[u': [M', U' r2 U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[z: [E, r U' r']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[z r': [r' E r, U']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[z: [E, r U2 r']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[z r': [r' E r, U2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[z: [E, r U r']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[z r': [r' E r, U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[z Lw2: [r U2 r', E]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[U2 z': [r U' r', E']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[x': [d2, U M' U' M]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[y R2: [d', M' U' M]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
[y F: [d', M' U' M]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ub>
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing Oliver Frost's Full Commutator List 20-12-2015, piece type: "x-centers", expected buffer: "Ubl"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/15e0ts12QHKHb9Or6BvO6hlXfns2hJgZoXCGpsIR0YGc/edit#gid=1099805155

[u': [U r U' l]]    typo
[z: [u, r' D r']]    does not perform a comm of this type
[x U: [d2, r' U' r']]    does not perform a comm of this type
[u: [U r U' l]]    typo
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing Oliver Frost's Full Commutator List 20-12-2015, piece type: "midges", expected buffer: "DF"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/15e0ts12QHKHb9Or6BvO6hlXfns2hJgZoXCGpsIR0YGc/edit#gid=1099805155

[U R U, M2]    does not perform a comm of this type
[M U2 M', U]    does not perform a comm of this type
[R2, U' R2 U]    does not affect the expected buffer <DF>
[U', M U2 M']    does not perform a comm of this type
R2 U' M' U2 M U R2    does not perform a comm of this type
[3Uw': [U' R U, r]]    does not perform a comm of this type
[x: [U L U, M']]    does not perform a comm of this type
[3w L': [U' M' U, L']]    typo
z2 M U M' U2 M U M' z2    typo
[x: [U L' U, M']]    does not perform a comm of this type
[x: [U L2 U, M']]    does not perform a comm of this type
[R2, U M' U']]    typo
z2 F2 U' M' U2 M U' F2 z2    typo
[D2, M U2 M']]    typo
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing Mollerz BLD Compendium v0.3, piece type: "x-centers", expected buffer: "Ubl"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JsrKCRw5V7gE6Np6iRog804lrKEiUzfv_Eaaulq-PWc/edit#gid=1724885985

[r u r', U']    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[z: [r' U r, u']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[4Uw': [l2, U' r U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[r' d r, U]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[l, 4Uw r' 4Uw']    does not perform a comm of this type
[z' R': [u, l' U' l]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[F2: [r U2 r', u]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[d2, r' U r]]    typo
[F2: [u, r U2 r']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[r: [u, r U2 r']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[z: [u', r' U r]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[4Uw r' 4Uw', l]    does not perform a comm of this type
[r: [r U2 r', u]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
[4Uw': [U' r U, l2]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Ubl>
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing Mollerz BLD Compendium v0.3, piece type: "t-centers", expected buffer: "Uf"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JsrKCRw5V7gE6Np6iRog804lrKEiUzfv_Eaaulq-PWc/edit#gid=1724885985

[R 4Uw: [l', U' M U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[4Uw: [l', U' M U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[U 4Rw': [M u' M', U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[U 4Rw: [u', M' U M]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[L' U': [u': M' U' M]]    typo
[L 4Uw: [l', U' M U]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[Uw M': [M' d' M, U']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[L': [E': l U l']]    typo
[4Uw: [d', M U M']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[U M: [d', M U' M']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[4Uw: [l2, U M U']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[Uw 4Rw: [U', l E l']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[U 4Rw': [U, l E l']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[U 4Rw': [U', l E l']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[U 4Rw: [U r' U', M']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[4Uw: [M' U' M, d']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[U 4Rw': [U', l E' l']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[U' 4Lw: [U, r' E' r]]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[Rw': [U, M u' M']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[4Uw U: [M2, U r U']]    does not affect the expected buffer <Uf>
[M, 4Uw' r' 4Uw]    does not perform a comm of this type
[M2, 4Uw' r' 4Uw]    does not perform a comm of this type
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing Timo's BLD sheet, piece type: "wings", expected buffer: "FUr"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xR2RKxXqxpYKyqbG1Y63EpIOPlNKn1yT2QI5IWMgdYE/edit#gid=2119199520

[l', U' L' U]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[Rw [U, Rw u2 Rw']]    does not perform a comm of this type
[U2, Rw U2 l' U2 Rw']]    typo
[r2, R U' R' U]]    typo
[r2, U' R' U]]    typo
[r', U R' U']    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[x'[U2[R2, U' r2 U]]    seriously?
[r2, D Rw2 U']    does not perform a comm of this type
[D' [r2, U R' U']]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
[U2 [r', U R U']]    does not affect the expected buffer <FUr>
_________________________________________________________________________

Analyzing Jacks  comms, piece type: "corners", expected buffer: "UFR"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yl5Xwn2aDpXyHA0Rx1OUrDzec8nbg18wxis3I4uDoIw/edit#gid=1730709962

R2U D    typo
[R D' R, U]    does not perform a comm of this type
[l' : [R' D' R', U2]]    does not perform a comm of this type
[R' U : [R' D' R. U]]    typo
[x' D' U' : [R D' R, U2]]    does not perform a comm of this type
_________________________________________________________________________
Analyzing Jacks comms, piece type: "edges", expected buffer: "UF"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yl5Xwn2aDpXyHA0Rx1OUrDzec8nbg18wxis3I4uDoIw/edit#gid=1839734749

[U' M U' : [M' U2]]    typo
r U r E r2 E r U r'    does not perform a comm of this type
[z : [L E' L' U']]    typo
[R' F' : R U R', E]]    typo
S U' : S R2 S' R2    typo
[r' U : [M' U2]]    typo
U E l' E' l2 E' l' E'U'    typo
u' : R' E R , U'    typo
[M : [U, R E' R']]    does not affect the expected buffer <UF>
[U, L E2 L']]    typo
[U' L U' : [M' U2]]    typo
[U : [S, L B' L']]    does not affect the expected buffer <UF>
_________________________________________________________________________

Analyzing Porky's comms, piece type: "corners", expected buffer: "UBL"
url: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17sL1RuiYijTMiQkBn_d5xthdgAoxGE8oaH-Po-PZ58s/edit#gid=1971450133

[L : [U2, L D L]]    does not perform a comm of this type
[r U2 r' : [B']]    typo
[R' : [D, R' U' R]]    does not affect the expected buffer <UBL>
[D' R' : [R, R' U R]]    does not perform a comm of this type
[U R2 : [U', R D' R']]    does not affect the expected buffer <UBL>
[lU' : [R U R', D']]    typo
[L U' L' U' : [L D' L' U2]]    typo
[D' L : [U2, L D' ‘]]    typo
[D : [U R' U, L2]]    does not perform a comm of this type
_________________________________________________________________________
```


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 18, 2019)

Roman said:


> Hello all,
> FYI @CyanSandwich @sigalig @Ollie @Mollerz @T1_M0 @porkynator and also Jack Cai and Daniel Lin (can't find them on this forum), there are some typos in your algs tables that you might want to fix
> Thanks!



Most of mine are centre commutators which have not been reviewed. Some are correct too so you need to consider that in your script or something. Anyway the ones highlighted yellow are not confirmed to work since I generated them using only my brain and no cube.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 30, 2019)

Roman said:


> Hello all,
> FYI @CyanSandwich @sigalig @Ollie @Mollerz @T1_M0 @porkynator and also Jack Cai and Daniel Lin (can't find them on this forum), there are some typos in your algs tables that you might want to fix
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



Fixed the others but this should be correct


----------



## arquillian (Aug 2, 2019)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1iA5-_I6p-w_bCThRTwzfTJ3RUtHFQBEd7LT1ryp9tYQ
FU, DF edges
UBL corners
Ubl x centers
Dfr wings
Adding Fur wings, Uf + centers and UFR corners in time
@Roman Add this to the list


----------



## Roman (Aug 2, 2019)

T1_M0 said:


> Fixed the others but this should be correct


Ah right! It also does the x-centers 3cycle on the front face, so can't be used before centers are solved. Quite an interesting alg.


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Roman said:


> Ah right! It also does the x-centers 3cycle on the front face, so can't be used before centers are solved. Quite an interesting alg.


Oh, I didn't realize that, added a note in the sheet.


----------



## arquillian (Jan 29, 2020)

@Roman you can add this to the list  
FU, DF edges ; UBL corners ; Dfr, Fur wings ; Ubl x centers ; FU midges ; currently adding Ub + centers ; UFR corners at some point
tinyurl.com/sukant3style


----------



## jronge94 (Apr 4, 2020)

This should imho be a sticky thread. 11/10 useful


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 11, 2020)

#threadbump
I found this 5 cycle when I was messing around with a virtual cube.
M' F R E' R' E F' M
Cycles DF, DR, BR, FR and UR. I don't know speffz so I'm writing it like this


----------



## tx789 (Oct 11, 2020)

Was Max Hilliard's sheet ever added to this.








Max Hilliard 3BLD


UFR 1st Target:,UBL,UBR,UFL,LUB,LUF,LDF,LDB,FUL,FDR,FDL,RUB,RDB,RDF,BUR,BUL,BDL,BDR,DFL,DFR UBL,[R D R' U : [R D' R' , U2]],[R' U' D' : [R' D R , U']],[R F R' : [U2 , R F' R' F]],[U2 , R' D R],[U : [R D' R' , U2]],[l' U' D' : [R D R' , U2]],[U D : [R D R' , U2]],[D' U : [R D' R' , U2]],[R' U D R...




docs.google.com





It has full floating for 3BLD. Or is there a reason it wasn't added?


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2020)

tx789 said:


> Was Max Hilliard's sheet ever added to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Max's algsheet has fully floating for edges, not sure if all corners are covered though.


----------



## Roman (Oct 18, 2020)

Added Max Hilliard's list. Does anyone know his Speedsolving name?


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2020)

Roman said:


> Added Max Hilliard's list. Does anyone know his Speedsolving name?


Contacted Max, he doesn't have an account on SS. His name in the algsheet cannot be hyperlinked as he doesn't have a username handle.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 11, 2021)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1brQR4RWFpNCWgi8J67nxAa-9TkAMtj5IpA_Xge_JWY8/edit?usp=sharing

Finally compiled all the algs that I feel is doable, and which are 5-cycles from the UF buffer. There are 18k of them. On bestsiteever, I would like to remove Abhijeet UF and DF set of 5-cycles as they all are either included, or they are slower algs.


----------



## seungju choi (May 28, 2021)

Jun 3BLD


UFR UBL(A),URB(B),ULF(D),LUB(E),LFU(F),LDF(G),LBD(H),FUL(I),FDR(K),FLD(L),RBU(N),RDB(O),RFD(P),BUR(Q),BLU(R),BDL(S),BRD(T),DFL(U),DRF(V) UBL(A),-,-,- URB(B),[R D R' U' : [R D' R' , U2]],-,-,- ULF(D),[R' D' R U': [U', R' D R]],[R F R': [R' D' R, U]],-,-,- LUB(E),-,[R: [U, R D R']],[U' R: [R D R',...




docs.google.com






Heejun Kim's list 





Heejun Kim (김희준) | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi Roman,

Could you please add my BLD sheet to your list? It currently has UBL corners, DFr wings, and DF edges with different options for 3BLD/5BLD. The "inputs" tabs should be ignored.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vrvZmSdph7shZ51gMt5qTwtdcjkVAL8fWEUFAyK3HbI/edit?usp=sharing

Thanks!
Mark Rivers


----------

